# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Serveur  la date du 23 juillet : 5h00

## netah25

*Bonsoir,*

Suite  une casse matrielle importante (_projection de liquide de refroidissement d'une climatisation sur le serveur dans la salle de notre hbergeur_), le forum a fonctionn de manire dgrade. Afin de maintenir le forum  votre disposition, nous avons command un serveur supplmentaire pour y migrer le forum. Le but tant de maintenir en ligne le forum sur un serveur un peu moins puissant le temps de vrifier et rparer le serveur d'origine du forum.

*La malchance* a voulu que les barrettes de RAM du serveur neuf sur lequel nous avions plac le forum taient dfectueuses et a provoqu une corruption de la base de donnes. Afin de conserver une base saine et de disposer de l'ensemble de l'historique du forum developpez.net il nous a paru *ncessaire* de revenir  une base de donnes antrieur au crash matriel.
*
La panne ayant eu lieu le mercredi 23 juillet vers 15 h, nous sommes revenus  notre sauvegarde de ce jour  5h00 le matin*. 

L'quipe d'admin a fait tout son possible pour rparer la base  jour sur laquelle vous naviguiez encore il y a 4 h, mais il n'est pas possible de penser travailler sur une base de plus de 6 Go avec des corruptions.
Nous vous adressons nos excuses pour vos messages perdus.

Nous avons la possibilit de rcuprer vos messages ou vos MPs. Cependant je vous demande de comprendre la charge de travail que peut reprsenter cette rcupration et de ne faire appel a nous que pour des messages important et urgents.

Les inscriptions sont galement revenue a cette date du 23 juillet  5h00. Il vous suffit de vous r-inscrire pour retrouver accs au forum si vous faites partie des utilisateurs retirs lors de ce rollback.

En esprant que la priode de galre touche  sa fin, nous vous souhaitons une bonne soire ! 

Anomaly & Netah

----------


## Rukia

flicitation

----------


## Bisnrs

Bravo  vous et merci pour le travail que vous fates.

----------


## Skyounet

::ave::  ::ave:: 

Vous tes les plus forts.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

arggghhh. ca va pas m'arranger mon boulot ces pertes  ::(:  bon c'est pas grave, je referai sans, y avait rien de vital non plus. c'est rien compar au temps que vous avez pass ces derniers jours (et nuits). merci pour tout  :;):

----------


## krachik

::king::  Merci  vous pour le travail  ::hola::

----------


## Bruno2r

Vous tes vraiment SUPER
 ::lahola:: 

On vous doit tout.
Sachez que les quelques messages disparus ne sont rien  ct du plaisir qu'on ressent  retrouver ce forum en tat de marche,  ::king:: 
on a ainsi pu mesurer  quel point on y est attach.  :8O:  
Merci et pensez  vous reposer. :;): 

Moi je serais mme d'avis  ce qu'on laisse tomber la rcupration de ce qui manque. 
Aprs tout a dplacerait ce travail colossale sur nous et, ainsi partag entre les acteurs des forums, ce serait assimilable plus facilement par l'organisme (vivant) de DVP.
Et puis :
celui qui est motiv repose sa question (il en profite pour indiquer sa version et appliquer les rgles du forum  ::mouarf:: )
 ::yaisse1:: celui qui est motiv redonne sa rponse (entre temps elle aura mri  ::roll:: ).
En tout cas on est avec vous !

----------


## AlainTech

Merci  vous 2 pour tout le boulot que vous faites!

----------


## Invit

Encore merci  vous deux.

----------


## camboui

::yaisse2::

----------


## {F-I}

Sacr... une base de donne  plus de 6 go, du jamais vu...

----------


## casefayere

Bonojur,

Je tiens  m'associer  tou(te)s pour vous remercier,

le liquide a jet un peu de froid sur le site mais je vous souhaite bon courage, bientot plus personne ne pensera aux messages perdus (pour moi, c'est dj oubli vu la teneur de mes messages   ::oops:: )

----------


## RideKick

Merci a vous et bon boulot !  ::king::

----------


## hunta_kirua

Merci pour tout votre travail  ::king:: .
Pour les messages  rcuprer bon courage mais c'est loin d'tre essentiel comme l'a dit Bruno2r et je suis un peu concern, j'avais enfin russi  tre dans la famille des membres  ::mouarf:: . Allez, je repars traquer les messages o je peux aider  :;): .

Long vie au forum !

Edit : ben a y est, je suis de nouveau membre  ::yaisse2:: .

----------


## J.Michel

Voil un bon exemple de la loi de Murphy  :;): 

Bravo votre travail et merci pour tout  ::king::

----------


## La Zlie

::yaisse2::  vous tes des chefs!!!!

Merci pour votre travail  ::king::

----------


## Maxoo

Merci pour tout, et que personne ne vous demande de chercher un message important, vous n'avez pas que a  faire !!

 ::merci::

----------


## Caro-Line

::ave::  Merci pour tout.
 ::lahola::

----------


## Aitone

Un grand merci et un grand bravo aussi  ::lahola::

----------


## netah25

> Merci pour tout, et que personne ne vous demande de chercher un message important, vous n'avez pas que a  faire !!


Tous les membre de l'quipe ont accs au forum avant le roll back. Donc on est quelques centaines  pouvoir vous aider a retrouver un message.

Donc pour les post demandez  n'importe qui que vous connaissez un peu et qui a au moins des plumes rouges ou des toiles rouges.

Demandez nous (aux admins) uniquement pour les MPs importants. 

Netah

----------


## Maxoo

Oki, c'est bon  savoir !!

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pendant un moment, j'ai cru tre entr dans la 4eme dimension !  ::mouarf:: 

Mais tout s'claire.

En tout cas, bravo pour le boulot et merci pour tout !  ::king::

----------


## ChTiRiBi

Bravo pour votre travail  ::king::

----------


## el_slapper

Au dbut, j'ai rien compris, moi non plus.

en tous cas, bon boulot, et flicitations. La casse aurait pu tre bien pire.

----------


## ullgom

Bon courage et flicitations, vous faites du bon boulot  ::):  ::king::

----------


## seko

Bon courage les amis ! Et merci !

----------


## calagan99

Rien  dire sinon MERCI pour tout ce travail. ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Emmanuel Delahaye

Respect.

----------


## logiciel_const

bonjour,meme si beaucoup de messages trs importants pour moi sont perdus,je vous fllicite pour tout le travail que vous avez fait,Bravo. ::king::

----------


## c.langlet

bravo a vous et continuez comme a

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Bravo aux supers techniciens  ::D:

----------


## EIN-LESER

Merci de votre devoument et bon courage    ::):

----------


## CKLN00

Merci Pour tout franchement ce forum est trop super  ::king::

----------


## Deadpool

Bon je vais pas faire super original.   :;): 

Merci de vos efforts pour remettre le bouzin en tat de marche en esprant que l'on en voit bientt le bout.

Vous mritez un gros calin tous les 2 (allez les filles on fait un gros calin  Anomaly et Netah  ::D: )

----------


## EIN-LESER

arf  la loi de murphy   ou loi d'emerdement maximal

La seule chose de drole dans cette histoire c'est l'origine de cette apelation  ::lol::

----------


## Rakken

Vu en signature un peu plus haut : 



> L'erreur est humaine. Mais pour une vritable catastrophe il faut un ordinateur


Et je rajouterai : "_Et une climatisation pleine de liquide de refroidissement !_"  ::aie:: 

Heureusement qu'il y a des n'admins pour tous nous sauver !

----------


## yan

::king::

----------


## Xavstarblues

Bon courage pour tout remettre en place
Vous tes les meilleurs  ::king::

----------


## ced600

Merci pour vos efforts, le plus important est que ce forum n'est pas souffert d'une grosse coupure d'activit.

Pour les messages, il n'y a qu'une semaine de pertes, je pense que cela devrait aller pour tout le monde (sauf peut tre les modo qui auront un peu plus de boulot peut tre suite  la perte de leurs messages).

Bon dites allez dites nous la vrit, qui a voulu faire son malin en jetant de l'azote liquide sur les serveurs, s'apercevant ensuite que c'tait du liquide de refroidissement de clim, et non d'un compos volatile  l'air ?  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Davidbrcz

Un seul mot :
Respect !

----------


## zooffy

Je sais pas si c'est li, mais il y a au moins un autre effet de bords.

Hier, donc le 28, j'avais 3 discussions en cours dans le ASP.NET, version VB, et ce matin, plus rien, mais rien du tout.
Ce qui m'ennui c'est que j'avais une rponse  lire.

Bref, c'est pas si grave, je peux les refaire, mais c'tait surtout pour signaler a, peut tre que je suis pas tout seul  avaoir "perdu" des discusions ou des messages.

En tout cas bon courage et merci  toute l'quipe pour ce trs beau forum qui nous aide beaucoup (heu, surtout moi !! )

Kenavo

----------


## alband85

C'est jamais terrible quand c'est la merde comme a.... vive les vacances !
Bon courage aux admins... je crois que vous en avez besoin !

----------


## Thes32

Trop de boulot a ! mais bah ce sont des choses qui arrivent, Flicitations pour tout le boulot et Courage  vous !

----------


## fally

Bonjour  tous!
J'avais eu  remarquer le problme (comme beaucoup d'autres) et  interpeller un modo. Il m'a expliqu que c'tait du  une panne et que les travaux taient en cours!
Je vous remercie pour ce lot de travail supplmentaire abbatu et vous exhorte , pour prvenir d'autres dommages, rduire le temps des backup, et  bien "protger" le serveur  ::haha:: 
 ::king::

----------


## ced600

> Je sais pas si c'est li, mais il y a au moins un autre effet de bords.
> 
> Hier, donc le 28, j'avais 3 discussions en cours dans le ASP.NET, version VB, et ce matin, plus rien, mais rien du tout.
> Ce qui m'ennui c'est que j'avais une rponse  lire.
> 
> Bref, c'est pas si grave, je peux les refaire, mais c'tait surtout pour signaler a, peut tre que je suis pas tout seul  avaoir "perdu" des discusions ou des messages.
> 
> En tout cas bon courage et merci  toute l'quipe pour ce trs beau forum qui nous aide beaucoup (heu, surtout moi !! )
> 
> Kenavo


C'est normal on a repris la BD de mercredi 23, la semaine dernire, et celle-ci ne contient pas ce qu'il s'est pass aprs cette date, pour tout mme au niveau de l'historique des discussions.

----------


## sabotage

Je me joinds a tous pour vous dire un gros merci.
 ::king::

----------


## laurentibus

h oui zooffy aujourd'hui on est le 24  ::D:  


merci et courage aux admin  ::king::

----------


## MANU_2

bon courage

----------


## Thierry Chappuis

Beau travail. Merci pour tout!  ::king:: 

Thierry

----------


## BiM

Merci beaucoup, super boulot  :;): 

 ::lahola::

----------


## zooffy

> C'est normal on a repris la BD de mercredi 23, la semaine dernire, et celle-ci ne contient pas ce qu'il s'est pass aprs cette date, pour tout mme au niveau de l'historique des discussions.


Merci pour l'info, j'avais pas compris a comme a.
Je croyais que la base avais t rinstalle le 24 au matin, en date du 23. C'est pour a que je comprenait pas.

C'est pas grave, je vais relancer mes histoires.

@laurentibus : tu sais que tu m'as fait peur ! ! ! J'ai vrifier la date d'aujourd'hui au moment o j'ai lu ton intervention ! ! J'ai vraiment cru qu'on tait le 24 et que j'avais t victime d'une fucking elipse temporelle.

----------


## hed62

Au risque d'avoir l'impression de dire des choses qui ont dj t dites vingt fois : merci  vous pour votre travail, votre ractivit et votre mobilisation. Bravo pour ce bon travail, et bon courage pour la suite  ::):

----------


## Alexandre T

Flicitations pour une si rapide reprise du service, en priode de vacances qui plus est ! 

Au fait, quelqu'un peut-il prparer un tutoriel sur le Watercooling, je pense que notre hbergeur en a besoin  :;):   :;):

----------


## laurentibus

> tu sais que tu m'as fait peur ! ! ! J'ai vrifier la date d'aujourd'hui au moment o j'ai lu ton intervention ! ! J'ai vraiment cru qu'on tait le 24 et que j'avais t victime d'une fucking elipse temporelle.


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## GodGives

heureusement pour moi! je croyais avoir fait un voyage dans le pass!  ::roll:: 

Les gars, vous tes vraiment gnial! et merci pour tout ce que vous faites pour nous; on aura jamais assez, l'occasion de vous en remercier.


 ::king::  ::king::  ::king::

----------


## xavlours

::lahola:: 
Merci  climatiseur d'avoir fait tes besoins Murphiens pendant la semaine o de toutes faons j'avais pas trop accs  Internet.

Et bravo pour tout le boulot que vous avez fourni depuis la dernire fois que je vous ai dit bravo  ::applo::

----------


## Commodore

j'me disais bien que j'tais remont dans le temps... en tout cas, bravo pour votre boulot irrprochable, j'imagine que ce n'est pas facile de maintenir une telle base de donnes...

Du coup, j'ai rpondu  un post auquel j'avais dj rpondu dans le pass (ou futur ?)...  ::aie::

----------


## aaron4444

remarquable!!

vous faites toujours le necessaire ::king::  ::bravo::  ::pc::

----------


## raptor70

::lahola::  Bravo  ::lahola::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Sans originalit, je joins mes remerciements pour le boulot accompli. Flicitations. Dcidment, DVP m'tonnera toujours

 ::bravo::

----------


## pi-2r

Merci et bon courage  ::king::

----------


## BiM

Ah oui, et je tenais  fliciter galement la personne qui a cr la page de maintenance, trs jolie et trs classe avec le stthoscope  :;):

----------


## HiRoN

Merci pour cette rparation  :;):

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

ChapeauX bas Messieurs/dames.  ::bravo::

----------


## shkyo

Les clims sont-elles moins fiables que les serveurs ? De toute faon Murphy veille toujours quand il s'agit de mettre le merdier !  ::aie:: 

Merci de votre (gros) boulot de restauration !!!  ::king::

----------


## Maxoo

> Ah oui, et je tenais  fliciter galement la personne qui a cr la page de maintenant, trs jolie et trs classe avec le stthoscope


maintenance plutt ?

----------


## BiM

> maintenance plutt ?


Ou ca une erreur ?  ::oops::   ::aie::

----------


## jojodu31

je rsume les 5 pages d'avant : MERCIIIIII  ::king::  de nous donner notre dose quotidienne  ::oops:: 

c'est dans ces moments qu'on se rend compte qu on est accro  ::mouarf::

----------


## netah25

> Ah oui, et je tenais  fliciter galement la personne qui a cr la page de maintenance, trs jolie et trs classe avec le stthoscope


 ::oops::

----------


## Chtulus

Je me disais aussi  ::cfou:: 

Sacr boulot et merci encore  ::ccool::

----------


## Deepin

Merci a vous et bon boulot ! :;): 

Buns ::king::

----------


## laurentibus

> c'est dans ces moments qu'on se rend compte qu on est accro


accro ??? 
toi aussi la premire chose que tu fais each morniiiiiing aprs t'tre logger c'est d ouvrir FF, click sur raccourci dev.com , log , jouissance ..... extase   ::oops::  ::oops::  ::oops::  

entre deux lignes de codes tu rafraichis ton cp ??? 


bon la encore chez moi j'ai plus le net donc je suis en dose modr  ::D:  : j'ai une vie a cote ^^ 



bon allez c'est l heure de manger .... les admins allez y aussi vous l avez bien mritez 

merci encore 
++

----------


## LooserBoy

J'ose esprer que l'hebergeur va faire un gros rabais parce que c'est pas sympa de faire exploser une clim spcialement pour flinguer le serveur du forum. Parano? mais non... Qui te l'a dit? Allez, avoue!  ::aie:: 

En tout cas, tout notre soutient pour notre trs chre "dream team d'admins". Courage!

----------


## ProgElecT

Pour le  ::pc::  accomplis, et la rapidit de raction, merci  ::lahola::

----------


## Jrme Lambert

Merci pour le boulot accompli  :;):

----------


## fally

"Forum rinitialis au 23 juillet : plus d'infos"; ne serait-ce pas mieux en rouge et gros caractres? Ou petit message au log des utilisateurs pour les avertir, beaucoups sont surpris quand ils se connectent!
Juste une proposition
Merci

----------


## zambizi

Merci!

j'ai remarqu a

----------


## Anouschka

Pour une fois que je posais une question, il a fallu qu'une mchante clim la supprime  ::cry:: 
En tout cas bon courage pour rparer tout a, et de grands bravos et mercis pour le travail de titan que vous fournissez

----------


## nicolas_151

Merci et bon courage

----------


## evarisnea

bah, le forum il marche de nouveau, c'est dj a de bon.
beaucoup de courage  vous les admins  ::king:: 

ps: c'est vrai que le message "forum reinitialise au ..." serait plus visible en rouge, tels que l'taient les messages "le forum sera indisponible  partir de ...":

----------


## Faladin

Lchez pas messieurs, dames les administrateurs! Un forum comme a vaut de l'or, vous faites une super job!

Quelques journes perdus et quelques messages en moins ne sont rien  compar du temps que j'ai pu sauver en profitant de la connaissance et des erreurs des autres ici mme!

Bon retour  la normal, mon drapeau boolen est en berne pour cette RAM perdue...  ::king:: 

hhh

----------


## ero-sennin

Je rejoinds tout le monde pour vous fliciter! Trs grande ractivit de votre part! ::king::  Bon courage pour la suite  ::P:

----------


## juju03

Un grand merci pour votre travail.
Une c****** peut toujours arriver !
Super ractivit  ::): 

Merci encore et longue vie au forum  :;):

----------


## jeepibmx

bon travail !

----------


## BiM

> Flicitations  toute l'quipe technique, et  tous les modrateurs pour ce travail de fourmi.

----------


## djibril

Bon courage les gars

----------


## marot_r

Merci, sincrement.

A+

----------


## souviron34

merci  tous..

*MAIS*

je ne sais pas si il y a que moi.. 

mais a continue aujourdhui  me faire "serveur trop occup"..

4 fois depuis 3h..

 ::cfou::

----------


## BiM

> [...] Afin de maintenir le forum  votre disposition, nous avons command un serveur supplmentaire pour y migrer le forum. *Le but tant de maintenir en ligne le forum sur un serveur un peu moins puissant le temps de vrifier et rparer le serveur d'origine du forum.*
> 
> *La malchance* a voulu que les barrettes de RAM du serveur neuf sur lequel nous avions plac le forum taient dfectueuses et a provoqu une corruption de la base de donnes.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Anomaly & Netah


En gros, notre hbergeur a eu un problme technique qui a affect nos serveurs. Ceux-ci tant en cours de vrification, nous avons migrer sur un autre serveur moins puissant. Mais malheureusement, ayant une barrette de RAM dfectueuse (sur le serveur de remplacement), la base de donnes correspondant  avant l'incident  d tre restaure.

Cependant, nous sommes toujours sur un serveur de "secours" donc moins puissant en attendant la fin de la vrification.

----------


## illight

> merci  tous..
> 
> *MAIS*
> 
> je ne sais pas si il y a que moi.. 
> 
> mais a continue aujourdhui  me faire "serveur trop occup"..
> 
> 4 fois depuis 3h..


oui j'ai la meme chose moi  ::oops:: 

Mais je pense que votre achat d'un nouveau serveur devra rsoudre le problme  ::):

----------


## ilcocodrillo

*J'vais pas tre original mais j'vais tenter l'coup qd mme :

MERCI A VOUS*

----------


## Marc Lussac

Le probleme est pas termin, une intervention hardware est prvue demain matin esprons que cette fois ca rgle le probleme.

Le serveur ne fonctionne qu' environ un tiers de ses vraies capacits...

----------


## EIN-LESER

> merci  tous..
> 
> *MAIS*
> 
> je ne sais pas si il y a que moi.. 
> 
> mais a continue aujourdhui  me faire "serveur trop occup"..
> 
> 4 fois depuis 3h..


En meme temps c'est un peux logique qu'il y ait un peux d'embouteillage vu les circonstances     soyez un peux reconaisant car ils se demennent comme des beau diables pour nous  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ania

Bravo et flicitation 

Et surtout bonne continuation  ce forum des plus utiles.

----------


## ced600

au fait, l'hbergeur, il rembourse le matriel dtruit ?

----------


## chong

Aprs avoir lu tous ces posts, je comprends mieux ce qu'il s'est pass !  ::D: 
En tous cas MERCI pour avoir rtabli le forum, mme s'il y a eu des pertes, a aurait pu tre pire (genre perdre les 6Go qui est dj une base norme....)
Bravo pour tout le boulot !! ::king::

----------


## Jeannot45

et que ferions nous sans vous ?

----------


## Franck.H

Toujours l o il faut et quand il faut, simplement mes flicitations pour votre travail  ::king::

----------


## Glaeken

::king::  Flicitation pour votre travaille, SAV ultra comptent.  ::yaisse2::

----------


## blondelle

Bravo a tous pour le travail realise  ::king::

----------


## Immobilis

::traine:: 


























 ::mouarf3::  Meuh nan, c'est cool. Merci. Mais faut pas oublier aussi tous les forumeurs sympas qui donnent aussi bcp. Vive nous!! ::king:: 

A+

----------


## Senji

coucou,

me revoil newbie  :;): 

bye :;):

----------


## Razor Wind

nime merci pour votre boulot. Par contre j'ai l'honneur d'avoir pu m'inscrire deux fois sur le forum!
Je me suis inscrit il ya peu, surement aprs le backup et impossible de me connecter ce soir, j'ssai de m'inscrire avec le mme nom... a marche  ::yaisse2:: 
trange effet cel dit ^^

----------


## Senji

Et bravo pour le travail abattu!!!  ::D: 
vive vous ::yaisse2:: 

bye :;):

----------


## Alain Defrance

Merci  vous,

Et que le dieu des geek soit avec vous  prsent (il serait temps qu'il arrte rien foutre celui l).

----------


## Senji

apparement y a encore une inter hardware demain.
je croise mes doigts.

bye :;):

----------


## LinkinSelim

good job les gens, ::king::  on comprends vraiment la lourde tache que vous etes entrain d'accomplir.

mais j'ai juste une questions
l'intervention hardware de demain va t'elle recuperer un partie de nos messages perdus?

Bonne chance

----------


## Marc Lussac

> l'intervention hardware de demain va t'elle recuperer un partie de nos messages perdus?


Non, on espre que a refasse fonctionner ce serveur dans des conditions de performances normales

----------


## donnadieujulien

Et moi qui comprenait pas pourqui mes post avaient disparus!!!!
J commencais  devenir dingue...

Faudra me dire qui c'est votre hebergeur!!

----------


## Herlece

Bravo  vous et bon courage, ce forum est une mine d'or ainsi que le site dans son ensemble

----------


## Nono40

Je prcise aussi que ceux d'entre vous qui avaient fait des demandes via le lien "nous contactez" pour des problme de compte doivent le refaire si le problme est revenu.

J'ai trait une partie des demandes de changement de pseudos par MP mais il est possible que certaines soient partis  la trappe dans l'opration.

----------


## MB_MathemaTeX

Il a l'air bien cet hbergeur.  ::mrgreen:: 
En tout cas, bravo aux administrateurs et bon ... tant pis pour mes messages perdus.  :;):

----------


## philippef

Un grand merci pour tout ce que vous faites.  ::applo::

----------


## MaliciaR

> Bravo  vous et bon courage, ce forum est une mine d'or ainsi que le site dans son ensemble


+1000  ::): 

Merci pour les efforts  ::):  Tant pis pour les posts : on les r-crira s'il faut!

----------


## muad'dib

Bravo  vous et merci pour le travail fourni ! Toute la communaut francophone des dveloppeurs vous doit une fire chandelle vous savez. Merci pour permettre  ce site d'exister!

----------


## budyraptor

> En esprant que la priode de galre touche  sa fin


Je vous le souhaite sincrement,

Bon courage et merci encore pour tout ce que vous faites ::king::

----------


## CP / M

Bravo et flicitations !  ::king::

----------


## Paul TOTH

excellent, a me rappelle l'audit de scurit qui parlait de mettre une bche en plastic dans la salle machine...au cas o  ::D:

----------


## magnus2005

Bon courage pour la suite.

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

Merci pour le travail que vous faites  :;):

----------


## Oliv'83

Merci pour le forum.

Oliv'

----------


## Poggo

Un grand Merci !

Malgr l'incident, le forum tourne plutt bien grce  vous !

GG! ::king::

----------


## Baxter67

merci a vous tous pour le travail ralise

 ::king::   ::lahola::  ::merci::

----------


## ofinot

Que rajouter de plus sinon moi aussi un grand bravo.  ::mrgreen:: 

Ainsi qu'un norme bravo pour le travail de fous que vous accomplissez.  ::king::

----------


## riete

Comme dab, je vais tre un peu loquasse  :;): (merci  kwasin pour la correction,  c'est bien le bon mot !!)
Ceux qui ont dj fait du SAV dans leur vie d'informaticien(ne) apprcieront.

Attention: Je vous prviens c'est de le l'humour  :8-): 
*L'avantage de travailler pour un forum ou des millions de personnes sont connectes, c'est que quand ca casse il n'y a pratiquement personnes pour raler (car le serveur est off). Mais quand il remonte, les remerciements afflue.* ::aie:: 

En tout cas, ce que vous avez vcu les gars, c'est ce que chacun de nous (administrateur) souhaitons vivre le moins souvent possible.
Bonne continuation.
Riete

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Comme dab, je vais tre un peu* locasse*


Heu ! Locasse ou plutot *loquace* signifie bavard ! 

Je pense que ce n'est pas le bon mot  ::mouarf::

----------


## nicorama

Bravo  tous. Une semaine dans la vie d'un geek, c'est pas si grave. Pas de quoi vous sentir gns.

----------


## Erwan31

Bravo et merci  vous  :;):  6 Go la BDD impressionnant en effet  :8O:

----------


## Laur3nT

pffff ! Vous tes tous l  fliciter les admins qui bosse jour et nuit pour nous pauvre g33k... Pourquoi pas ! Mais qui pense  la clim ? La pauvre elle  perdu la chair de sa chair !

Paix  son me !

Il y a quand mme une moralit dans cette histoire : Ouvrons un datacenter au ple nord ! (avant qu'il ne fonde hein)


Ps : Merci les gens pour ce forum aussi utile aux nophytes qu'aux professionnels. Vous avez sans doute russit  fdrer la plus grande communaut de dveloppeurs francophone. Vous tes un "service" d'utilit publique. Ca vite d'apprendre l'anglais ! 

 ::dehors::

----------


## danyboy85

:8O:  Oh non c'est pas vrai !!! J'ai perdu mon topic "Comment ajouter dynamiquement une ligne dans un tableau en Javascript", sujet que personne n'avait jamais abord sur aucun forum et ou j'avais enfin reu une rponse !!!

Plus srieusement, merci pour l'ensemble des efforts fournis par l'quipe de developpez.com pour faire en sorte que ce forum soit accessible, ludique et efficace.

Bonne continuation  :;): 

Dany

----------


## Sepia

Salut les gars (et les filles) du hardware de DVP,

    Bravo pour tout votre travail et la vitesse avec laquelle vous avez grer la cascade de problmes.

     J'imagine le nombre de clics triples, quadruples, octuples... (au cas o a marche mieux avec plus de clics) sur les boutons des formulaires qui ont d vous grer encore plus de sollicitations sur les serveurs qui taient dj  la ramasse  ::aie:: .

    Flicitations pour la disponibilit globale du site. 

PS: Pour Nol, n'oubliez pas d'acheter une bassine (voire des couches grand format) pour l'hbergeur (au cas o il aurait encore des fuites)  :;):

----------


## fthdz

c pas grave et bravo pour le travail fait ::king::

----------


## eilijah

Merci aux admins pour votre excelent travail. 

Moi ca ca me fait bondir :




> Suite  une casse matrielle importante (projection de liquide de refroidissement d'une climatisation sur le serveur dans la salle de notre hbergeur), le forum a fonctionn de manire dgrade. Afin de maintenir le forum  votre disposition, nous avons command un serveur supplmentaire pour y migrer le forum. Le but tant de maintenir en ligne le forum sur un serveur un peu moins puissant le temps de vrifier et rparer le serveur d'origine du forum.
> 
> La malchance a voulu que les barrettes de RAM du serveur neuf sur lequel nous avions plac le forum taient dfectueuses et a provoqu une corruption de la base de donnes.


Je trouve ca hallucinant que ce soit VOUS qui deviez demander une autre serveur. J'espere qu' moin que vous serez ddomag.
Personnelement un serveur qui "crame" a cause d'une fuite dans les locaux suivit immediatement d'un probleme avec le "serveur de sauvegarde", je me barre immediatement de l'hebergement :/

Enfin j'imagine que vous devez y etre depuis pas mal de temps..

bref merci pour votre boulot sur ce point et sur tout le site  ::):

----------


## neuneu1

Merci a tous

Beau boulot ::yaisse2::

----------


## faroukus

Ben pr etre franc . c'est un bon exemple de la solidarit Virtuelle.c'est pas tt le monde qui connais les administrateur mais on est tous reconnaissant du bon travail qu'ils ont fait


Vive le monde Virtuel

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

Je ne vous cache pas qu'en 30 ans de carrire, dont une partie en tant qu'administrateur de services ou de systmes, c'est la premire fois que je vois tant de remerciements. Bon ce n'est pas tonnant de la part d'une communaut d'informaticiens mais utilisateurs quand mme. Cela me fait chaud au coeur.

----------


## LooserBoy

> Je ne vous cache pas qu'en 30 ans de carrire, dont une partie en tant qu'administrateur de services ou de systmes, c'est la premire fois que je vois tant de remerciements. Bon ce n'est pas tonnant de la part d'une communaut d'informaticiens mais utilisateurs quand mme. Cela me fait chaud au coeur.


Il n'y a pas que des utilisateurs ingrats sur terre... :;):

----------


## ced600

> Il n'y a pas que des utilisateurs ingrats sur terre...


Non il y en a aussi sur mars  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Didier Gonard

Merci pour le travail accompli, 
pour la gestion de crise et la communication claire qui l'accompagne...
l vous avez un *train* d'avance  :;): 

Bon courage,

Didier

----------


## freelibre

Bonne continuation

----------


## Barcelone1985

salut,

Je m'associe a tous mes camarades pour vous remercier et vous tirer mon chapeau pour votre travail qu'est si delicat et si intense.

Bon courage a vous tous et merci encore :;): 

 ::lahola::

----------


## leminipouce

> Nous vous adressons nos excuses pour vos messages perdus.


C'est toujours ceux qui bossent le plus qui s'excusent ! Nul besoin d'excuses, vous nous rendez service, vous travaillez pour nous, c'est donc  nous de vous remercier, pas  vous de vous excuser.
_Et puis, vu le prix qu'on paye on serait sacrment culott de venir se plaindre !!!_

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

> C'est toujours ce qui bossent le plus qui s'excusent ! Nul besoin d'excuses, vous nous rendez service, vous travaillez pour nous, c'est donc  nous de vous remercier, pas  vous de vous excuser.
> _Et puis, vu le prix qu'on paye on serait sacrment culott de venir se plaindre !!!_


+1000

----------


## Aitone

> C'est toujours ce qui bossent le plus qui s'excusent ! Nul besoin d'excuses, vous nous rendez service, vous travaillez pour nous, c'est donc  nous de vous reercier, pas  vous de vous excuser.
> _Et puis, vu le prix qu'on paye on serait sacrment culott de venir se plaindre !!!_





> +1000


que dire de plus  a, c'est tellement vrai !

----------


## ced600

> Et puis, vu le prix qu'on paye on serait sacrment culott de venir se plaindre !!!


Ha NON, JE NE SUIS PAS D'ACCORD. MOI J'AI LE DROIT DE ME PLAINDRE POUR TOUT ET N'IMPORTE QUOI, PARCE QUE C'EST MOI !!!!!!
Et puis il est o mon caf l, cela traine, je vous jure il faut tout faire sois mme ici !!!!

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## ALINE85

EH BIEN VOILA, moi qui recherchais un de mes messages post justement entre le 23 et le 28, et qui n'arrivais pas  remettre la main dessus !  ::oops:: 

Ca me rappelle un souvenir cette msaventure : coulement eau de la clim dans salle des serveurs en arrivant un matin, mais par chance, sur le sol, pas une goutte sur les serveurs...

Merci  vous en tout cas, et vive les sauvegardes.  ::yaisse2::

----------


## mogwai162

J'ai jamais eu l'occasion de vous remercier du travail effectu. C'est le meilleur forum que je connaisse. Et les modrateurs y font un travail admirable.

Merci  tous !

----------


## amen_1919

vraiment bravo pour ce que vous faites !!!! et merci pour ce merveilleux forum bon courage et bonne chance

----------


## jeanmichmuch66

Flicitations pour votre fficacit un grand merci .
 ::king:: 
Bravo a toute l'quipe !!!!!
 ::yaisse2::

----------


## Igloobel

> Ca me rappelle un souvenir cette msaventure : coulement eau de la clim dans salle des serveurs en arrivant un matin, mais par chance, sur le sol, pas une goutte sur les serveurs...


dixit ALINE85

J'ai moi mme vcu une anecdote qui aurait pu tre trs grave.
Comme tout les soirs aprs la sauvegarde quotidienne je vais ranger la cassette au coffre et je trbuche sur le serveur (petit serveur taille d'un Gros PC) et je me dis qu'il est vraiment mal plac, et, parce que je me suis fais mal, de rage, je le pousse sous une table et je m'en vais.

Le lendemain un appartement situ 2 tages au dessus a brul et est totalement dtruit  ::?:  je vous explique pas les dgts des eaux dans la salle du serveur, bref miracle, le serveur tait intact (protg par la table) Car dessus il y avait  "la compta, la paye et la gestion commercial" donc 3 fois rien ...

J'ai beaucoup de chance sur ce coup l

Et tout cas je me joins  tous pour vous encourager et  continuer car vraiment vous avez crer un outil extraordinaire avec une renomme encore plus grande

Bravo  tous

*Longue vie  developpez.com*

----------


## gangsoleil

Pas mieux que les autres : Bravo  tous les admin, et continuez comme a !

----------


## RaphAstronome

Moi aussi j'aimerais bien savoir de quel hbergeur il s'agit et de quel offre (baie, ddi, mutualis  ::aie::  )

Remarque : le reverse de l'IP de www.developpez.net est "87-98-128-200.ovh.net" . Mais c'est le nouveau serveur.

Sinon merci pour ce site.

----------


## Pres'

Je ne peux que "plusoyer"  toutes ces flicitations.

Je ne poste pas beaucoup (2 post c'est peu non ?) mais je lis normment, et la plupart du temps je n'ai pas besoin de poser ma question car je trouve la rponse ou une rponse proche dans le forum ou dans un tutorial.

developpez.net (forum + tutoriaux) reprsente pour moi une vritable ressource de travail qui m'vite entre autre d'avoir  acheter un bouquin  chaque fois que je suis un sujet dont la technologie m'est inconnue. Il m'est mme bien souvent arriv d'envoyer l'URL d'une page de ce site :
-  un collegues qui se demande comment faire telle ou telle chose
-  un client en complment d'une rponse  une question qui necessite beaucoup d'explications

Il m'est mme arriv dans certains dossiers techniques, de faire rfrence  l'un de ses pages pour appuyer mes propos ou mes choix.

ET C'EST GRATUIT !!

Car souvent on tombe sur des sites ou il faut s'abonner pour avoir le droit de lire un thread. On tombe sur un tas de lien qui renvoi sur des sites plus ou moins bidons, genre une doc qu'on trouve dj sur le site officiel du produit et... 10 google ads par page. Le seul but tant de gnrer du fric avec la pub et non pas de proposer une vritable ressource.

Je fais parti de ces anonymes qui lisent plus qu'ils ne postent et dont on ne lis donc presque jamais la prose mais qui se sentent pour autant ici "chez eux". Alors cet incident de serveur et ce thread sont une bonne occasion de vous rendre hommage a tous. 

ENCORE BRAVO A TOUTE L'EQUIPE DE CE SITE, A TOUS CEUX QUI LE FONT VIVRE !

 ::merci::

----------


## nolofinwe

Et bien je suis en retard on dirait  ::): 

En tout cas je ne fais que me rallier a l'avis gnrale vous faites un travail monstrueux sur ce forum et je vous tire mon chapeau  ::): 

On est jamais a l'abri d'un accident mais vous avez ragi avec rapidit et je n'ai qu'une chose a dire :  ::hola::  ::hola::  ::hola::  ::hola::  ::hola::  ::hola::  ::hola::  ::hola::  ::hola:: 

Merci a vous de tout le mal que vous vous donnez chaque jours afin que nous puissions tous apprendre et progresser au contact des autres.

Vous tes formidable  ::lahola::

----------


## BainE

bonjour,

voila je passe juste pour dire Merci et aussi que c'est pas la peine de vous excuser.

----------


## Invit1

Je suis nouveau ici, mais je dois dire que les forums de dveloppez.com sont maintenant un des endroits ou je passe le plus de temps en ligne!

C'est gratuit, plein de bonnes choses, avec une quipe formidable et un forum agrable!

En plus, c'est en franais!

Avec tout a, je vais presque plus sur les forums de cakewalk (mon autre repre sur le web  ::D: )

Des incidents comme ceux l arrivent et vous avez su rparer le tout trs rapidement! (de toute faon, j'tais pas encore inscrit  ::mouarf:: )

Continuez votre bon travail!

Alex

----------


## Invit1

> Moi aussi j'aimerais bien savoir de quel hbergeur il s'agit et de quel offre (baie, ddi, mutualis  )
> 
> Remarque : le reverse de l'IP de www.developpez.net est "87-98-128-200.ovh.net" . Mais c'est le nouveau serveur.
> 
> Sinon merci pour ce site.


Je serais bien curieux aussi de savoir sur quel genre de serveur est hberg developpez.com! :;): 

ela me fait penser que je ne connais pas trop l'histoire de ce site web! Il serait bien d'avoir une page qui explique l'histoire de dveloppez.net, le(s) serveurs sur lesquels il est hberg . . . et plein d'autres choses comme a!  ::D: 

Je dis a . . . et j'ai mme pas regard! Peut-tre que a existe dj!

Bon . . . je vais voir ::roll:: 

. . . . . . . . . . . .

bon . . . je n'ai rien trouv  ::mouarf::

----------


## paquito

Merci pour votre tavail

----------


## Marc Lussac

> ela me fait penser que je ne connais pas trop l'histoire de ce site web! Il serait bien d'avoir une page qui explique l'histoire de dveloppez.net, le(s) serveurs sur lesquels il est hberg


On  une *page qui prsente le club*   :;):

----------


## Rakken

Sympa cette page de prsentation, mais c'est vrai qu'une page "histoire du site", qui dcrit comment est n developpez.com, qui sont les papas (ou les mamans ^^), les grandes phases (le premier serveur ddi ? Lorsqu'il a fallu passer a deux ? Le premier million de visite ? Les premieres 100 000 visites par jour ?), etc, ca serait chouette. 

Aprs, c'est qu'une ide en l'air, mais ca peut tre fun ;-)

----------


## ced600

Mais voyons ce serait blasphmatoire de tenter d'crire la gnse de ce site, car il n'a pas t cr par les hommes, mais par dieu lui-mme  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> Sympa cette page de prsentation, mais c'est vrai qu'une page "histoire du site", qui dcrit comment est n developpez.com, qui sont les papas (ou les mamans ^^), les grandes phases (le premier serveur ddi ? Lorsqu'il a fallu passer a deux ? Le premier million de visite ? Les premieres 100 000 visites par jour ?), etc, ca serait chouette. 
> 
> Aprs, c'est qu'une ide en l'air, mais ca peut tre fun ;-)


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Developpez  :;):

----------


## LooserBoy

> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Developpez





> Mais voyons ce serait blasphmatoire de tenter d'crire la gnse de ce site, car il n'a pas t cr par les hommes, mais par dieu lui-mme


Quoi!? Un prophte ou Dieu, lui-mme, dirigerait Wikipedia?!?!  ::aie::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## 12monkeys

Bonjour




> Sympa cette page de prsentation, mais c'est vrai qu'une page "histoire du site", qui dcrit comment est n developpez.com, qui sont les papas (ou les mamans ^^), les grandes phases (le premier serveur ddi ? Lorsqu'il a fallu passer a deux ? Le premier million de visite ? Les premieres 100 000 visites par jour ?), etc, ca serait chouette. 
> 
> Aprs, c'est qu'une ide en l'air, mais ca peut tre fun ;-)


Je plussois entirement  :;): 




> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Developpez


Une version un peut plus labore que ceci ! Un vrai historique quoi  ::king::

----------

